# Mom, pleeeeease stop....



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

taking pictures! It's our siesta time...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Mom can't stop.....*

Mom is addicted to Nikon D60!:biggrin1::whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So precious  Makes me want to crawl in with them!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Boy, do they look comfy! I love it when they sleep on their backs.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I knew you would love that camera!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sally, I think the camera should come with a warning " Beware: Intensely addtictive"! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures! I know I've read so much about cameras this last several days----I'm even more confused then I thought I was!:laugh:

Glad to read you are enjoying your new Nikon D60. That's one of the ones I'm interested in as well.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Love the pictures!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Great shots! Your little angels look so cute nestled deep in your comforter. I KNEW you were using the new camera. It makes me all the more excited to get mine! I bought the D40.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, of COURSE you love the Nikon, who wouldn't? 

That last one of Benji in your first post is just adorable. Makes me want to squish him!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*great photos*

It is so hard to get the eyes on a black face. You did a great job. How did you do it?

Linda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Poornima,

Great pictures! Aren't you having so much fun with your new toy? I'm going to try to get some "action" shots today since the sun is out. Don't know if you've had a chance to look at either video yet but I found the first one very enlightening.

Click, click, click. Have fun.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Poornima,
Congrats on your new camera! It is addictive, isn't it?
Those are such great pictures, Benji and Lizzie certainly know how to relax!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pictures. Benji is a very handsome boy. Can't wait to meet you all.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Those pictures are great. I love when their heads are down on the bed and they look up with you with those loving eyes...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> It is so hard to get the eyes on a black face. You did a great job. How did you do it?
> 
> Linda


Linda, Nikon D60 is the answer! The main reason I wanted this camera was to take Benji's pictures! Lizzie with her light color is easily photographed. I felt really bad that I couldn't take as many pictures of Benji!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you all for your compliments! I can't put this camera down, it is indeed VERY addictive!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Poornima, I love the sleeping kids shots. It's a wonderful camera and I'm so excited that we're going to get to see lots more pictures - especially since I'll have to live with your delightful two vicariously now that you are moving. :Cry:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Poornima, I love the sleeping kids shots. It's a wonderful camera and I'm so excited that we're going to get to see lots more pictures - especially since I'll have to live with your delightful two vicariously now that you are moving. :Cry:


Ditto!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I LOOOOOOOVED those pics! Thanks.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats on your new D60! Wonderful photos - you can see the clarity! Of course, Benji and Lizzie are the cutest subjects!

Wow, I want one....but it won't be happening anytime soon...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Great pictures! Looks like they were getting pretty fed up with you snapping all those shots though!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOL, too funny. Like they say, "A picture is worth a thousand words".


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Ditto!


Aww, Lisa and Sally, that's so sweet....We are going to miss you too!:Cry:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane said:


> Congrats on your new D60! Wonderful photos - you can see the clarity! Of course, Benji and Lizzie are the cutest subjects!
> 
> *Thanks, Jane, I am really enjoying this camera! I suspect the furkids are fedup...I won't be surprised if they hid everytime I brought out my camera for taking hoto:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well we here are all anxiously awaiting your arrival to our side of the country, and your presense at our next playdate!!!!! l What cuties they are!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Jane said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on your new D60! Wonderful photos - you can see the clarity! Of course, Benji and Lizzie are the cutest subjects!
> ...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great photos Poornima. What Beautiful Havs you have.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Poornima! I love the pictures you posted here of Lizzie and Benji, and the ones you emailed me today as well :biggrin1: I can't wait for you to come to the east coast so we can have a "father/son" playdate  I show Lito Benji's photos whenever you post them in the Lil Pawz group so that he will be sure to recognize his boy when we get to meet (  ).


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

The pictures are adorable! Congrats on the new camera! I love the mommy stop face!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> Hi Poornima! I love the pictures you posted here of Lizzie and Benji, and the ones you emailed me today as well :biggrin1: I can't wait for you to come to the east coast so we can have a "father/son" playdate  I show Lito Benji's photos whenever you post them in the Lil Pawz group so that he will be sure to recognize his boy when we get to meet (  ).


That's so cute Kristin! It is really going to be fun to see how they wear each other out. Lizzie can be a great spectator sitting in mom's lap!:biggrin1: OR she will fancy Nico!:whoo:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> The pictures are adorable! Congrats on the new camera! I love the mommy stop face!


Thanks Estrella! I am having a ball with my new toy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima the pictures are AMAZING!!! I am so glad you love your new camera, it IS very addicting.


----------

